# replacement jaws for vice



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the rotary danvice and one of the jaws broke the other day does anyone know were to get replacement jaws?

thanks Mason M


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Here is the website for Danica, who makes (or at least imports) the Danvise. It states that they no longer sell the replacement jaws....however, it does say that you may be able to get them from Orvis or Cabelas. I would check with Orvis first...probably a better chance from them....

http://www.eflytyer.com/tools/danica_vises.html

I almost went with the Danvise, but ended up getting a steal on the Griffin Odyssey Spider vise from the Cabelas' Bargain Cave...was only $20. It was only missing the front jaw screw, which Griffin gladly overnighted to me for free!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

HillCountryBasser said:


> Here is the website for Danica, who makes (or at least imports) the Danvise. It states that they no longer sell the replacement jaws....however, it does say that you may be able to get them from Orvis or Cabelas. I would check with Orvis first...probably a better chance from them....
> 
> http://www.eflytyer.com/tools/danica_vises.html
> 
> I almost went with the Danvise, but ended up getting a steal on the Griffin Odyssey Spider vise from the Cabelas' Bargain Cave...was only $20. It was only missing the front jaw screw, which Griffin gladly overnighted to me for free!


 thanks I had already called orvis in Rockport and he's going too order me some.

Mason M


----------

